# Tinkerings of new painter



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, first off thanks for stoppin to look at my painting, second I am new and not good, C&C is greatly welcome. I figure this is the place to learn. I have a full SM battle Company thats painted (gotta base). I am getting into painting better instead of just playing. Here are some GK I got from our trading forum. I am using this as a way to get A, better at painting. And B, get the models done. YAY

:wink: Here it is be nice. 

GK Log

PS, sorry the camera is bad, it was late when I did this so not hinking clearly. Thank you for C&C and stoppin to look. 

Medic


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall I like the colour scheme.

Given the tricksiness of both red and gold I am impressed with the smooth even coverage

Without crisp photographs it is harder to assess the detail; however they look a little flat

If you are looking for a simple bump in look, I would be tempted by a brown wash on the gold and a dark red wash on the armour.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Red grey knights? A interesting but cool concept.

I'd take the advice of Dave above, use the brown and red washes to help settle the colours down. Then you'll see extra depth to the colours and will help the overall look.

Also basing makes a huge difference, read up on some tutorials on doing simple battlefield bases and you'll find some really good tips. You could have the best painted model in the world, but without a good base the time and effort is wasted


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

would have a look, but the link just takes me to my own page on photobucket...........lol


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

fynn said:


> would have a look, but the link just takes me to my own page on photobucket...........lol


Likewise, try using the IMG codes to put the pictures into the post. Threads usually get a better response if the pictures are shown that way as well.

EDIT: I had a look at your post via the staffs ability to edit members posts, I took the liberty of using the IMG code from one of your pictures to post it in the thread. (You will see how if you edit your post and look at the code I used.  )

On a side note those of us that are permanently logged into our Photobuckets will only get our own pages.

Red knights, interesting idea keep it up


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you all, I'll get my hands on some washes and post results hopefully friday before I leave for Ohio, thank you all!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't see them , doesn't load for me... 

Also, still looking for a box to send that stuff :laugh:.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Washed*

View attachment 5887

I washed the model with Delvin Mudd and then used badab black in the gold areas, thank you all so much, I do not know if the model shows it but it has more pop now. :clapping:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, you can see the darker recceses in the model now. Looking good . Although, if you've washed the model, you might want to redo some of the red, since the wash kinda gives shading. At least thats what I commonly get...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*I tried again.*

View attachment 5999

Here is another attempt, wash of delvan mudd pending touch ups to arms and pauldrons. C&C please.


----------

